
Private Internet Access Announces WireGuard VPN Beta - drummer
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/private-internet-access-announces-wireguard-vpn-beta/
======
Glosster
This is really good news. When will this be available to all users?

~~~
drummer
Probably after the beta but they don't mention how long that will take. What I
like is that Donenfeld apparently was involved in the implementation which
gives more confidence. As compared to Cloudflare where they made their own
implementation instead (1.1.1.1/WARP) and also are not hiding your real IP
address [1].

[1] "From a technical perspective, WARP is a VPN. But it is designed for a
very different audience than a traditional VPN. WARP is not designed to allow
you to access geo-restricted content when you’re traveling. It will not hide
your IP address from the websites you visit."
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-warp-
plus/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-warp-plus/)

~~~
zx2c4
I'm the Donenfeld in question. I have not worked on PIA's implementation at
all, nor have I seen any of its source code. I've chatted a bit with their
developers online and offered some tips here and there about where to find the
right wireguard source code and things like that, but that's about it. The
original version of this post vastly and inaccurately overstated my
involvement.

~~~
drummer
Thanks for clarifying and thanks for your work.

------
mindslight
A closed beta is nonsensical for a VPN provider. The purpose of using a VPN is
to mask yourself. A provider should be disinterested in their customers'
identities, not encouraging them to set up some persistent "relationship" to
get perks.

Also this focus on proprietary VPN apps is weird. They just seem like a way to
sell into the snake oil market (eg people that pay for a VPN with their credit
card). There is no way I'd run a blob just to make a few bits of configuration
quicker.

------
digianarchist
Which VPN providers offer WireGuard today?

~~~
qqii
According to [https://thatoneprivacysite.net/#detailed-vpn-
comparison](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/#detailed-vpn-comparison) AzireVPN,
CryptoStorm, IVPN and Mullvad.

~~~
lhuser123
Mullvad works great with WireGuard on iOS. It’s step by step instructions
allow me to install it without problems.

